# Radio Interference From Reversing Monitor. B574



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Re 2002 B574 
I recently installed a reversing camera and I have discovered that the LCD dash monitor causes radio inference on FM but probably on all bands. 
I have tried a different earth for the monitor to no avail and discovered that the factory fitted aerial (offside front high on fibreglass) has what appears to be an aerial amplifier. 

Anybody got any thoughts or experienced similar problems?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi cant help you with a cure,but our reversing camera monitor does exactly the same interferring with the radio.Not a problem really as the monitor is only on when you park up.
Regards Jo


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Jo, Thanks for the response. I tow a car and find one of the two rear view cameras useful as a rear view mirror so the problem is more severe.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

i get slight engine rev dependant interferance on my cameras...

but cant remember how we used to supress in the good old days otherthan using a capacitor they used to sell for the job...


----------

